
Plug Your iPhone into Your Vehicle's Onboard Diagnostic Computer  - J3L2404
http://www.mlive.com/news/flint/index.ssf/2010/05/kettering_alumni_develop_new_a.html
======
hkuo
This is nothing new, but they appear to have packaged the offering to an
audience not served by their competitors, though the quote about it being
appealling to car geeks is suspect to me. Assuming they are having successful
sales, this could be a good example of taking a well-defined product,
targetting a completely different audience, and cutting out/focusing on
features that will resonate with this audience.

For reference, take a look at the leading OBD-II iPhone app Rev
(<http://www.devtoaster.com/products/rev/>). I've actually owned and enjoyed
this app for the past 2 years. It pretty much does everything. Anything you
can do through the OBD-II port, you can do, and customize completely to how
you need it. It also does the CEL lights, which is pretty standard. But
selling to auto enthusiasts, this app focuses on the performance features.

No car geek would ever recommend GoPoint over Rev, but for someone that's
interested in environmental impact and fuel economy, GoPoint's simplicity and
price clearly wins.

------
dave1619
This is pretty cool. Too bad it's $100 for the cable. If it was $45, I think
I'd go for it.

------
joubert
Reminds me of the scene in Independence Day where they plug their laptop into
the alien mothership.

